# Diamond- Owner usage for resale owner



## mjm1 (Aug 9, 2020)

We are not current Diamond Resorts owners, but we are considering acquiring a free 1BR deeded unit in the original section of the Sedona Summit resort and would pay the closing costs. We have stayed at the resort via exchange, so are familiar with it. 

I looked through the sticky in the Diamond forum and if I understand correctly, we would only be able to use the unit at the resort or exchange it through an external exchange company, assuming we open an account with one (we won't be able to add it to our II accounts from our Marriott or Vistana ownerships, or our RCI account from our HGVC ownership.) Is this correct? I spoke with a Diamond rep by phone and she indicated that we would be able to exchange it through their internal exchange if we paid $69 for the year and $159 for an exchange (IIRC). I was very clear that it is a resale ownership and they still said that worked. So, I am a bit confused about that.

I also read the original rules that the current owner provided, and they indicate that the owner can do a split week (4 and 3 night stays) in addition to the regular 7 night stay. The rep indicated that the split week option carries over to a resale owner. Is that true?

We would not plan to put the unit into their point program as we know that would require an additional investment. We know from experience that their sales teams are very aggressive, so we won't go for their programs. We live in Las Vegas and we like Sedona, so would plan to use the unit. Anything else that we should consider about this resort or Diamond in general?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## cindyc (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi Mike, 

I am attaching the guide for DRI's exchange program, Destination Exchange (aka DEx).  This is indeed open to deeded owners.  We have used it to book into Point at Poipu (2x), Cabo Azul (4x), and Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (1x).  DEx was originally only for deeded week owners, but since January 2020, when DRI pulled out of II, it is now open to points owners as well.  You DO NOT need to convert your week to points to participate in their program.  And, unless you want to pay much higher MFs I recommend you keep it as a deeded week.

The fees for membership in DEx, exchange and upgrade fees are clearly spelled out in the guide.  Each time I have deposited my unit, they have given me the highest Tier Value available.  We own a high season, Sedona Summit (2BR LO), which we split it into a Studio (Tier 3) and a 1 BR (Tier 4).  

Although I am not 100% certain, I think you could still deposit the unit with II or RCI.  However, you would need to pay for your II or RCI account yourself.  

Cindy


----------



## RLS50 (Aug 9, 2020)

Diamond Resorts receives alot of criticism, and some of it is no doubt deserved, especially as it relates some of the methods allegedly used by their Sales teams.

But in our experience we have found that Diamond has some very good and experienced people on the Operations side.   Some of the resorts are very nice, and depending on what somebody is looking for, and how they plan on using it, certain Diamond deeded weeks at certain Diamond properties can offer good value and a good vacation experience.    So in my opinion some Diamond deeded weeks are definitely worth owning.

And so far we have been pleasantly surprised with the Diamond Destinations Exchange program.     As long as Diamond doesn't do anything to mess around with it that would significantly reduce the value for owners, right now I think the program definitely ADDS value to one's Diamond ownership.


----------



## cindyc (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi Mike,

I forgot to answer the split week question. The two deeded weeks we own we bought resale and we have been able to split.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank you Cindy and RLS50. Cindy, the DEx booklet was very informative and thank you for addressing the split week question as well.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 9, 2020)

I would definitely do homework on DEX vs II or RCI. First, at least as of now, there is not a large selection of resorts to choose from in DEX and the quality of resorts is very suspect.  As a weeks owner, it may be a better deal than it is for points owners. I’m not sure of the difference between the two as it pertains to DEX. I do love Sedona Summit as it’s one of Diamond’s nicer properties. However, it is not 5 star caliber.
What you should know that as an owner of that week you can take full advantage of II’s exchange system if Diamond limits use in in DEX.


----------



## RLS50 (Aug 9, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I would definitely do homework on DEX vs II or RCI. First, at least as of now, there is not a large selection of resorts to choose from in DEX and the quality of resorts is very suspect.  As a weeks owner, it may be a better deal than it is for points owners. I’m not sure of the difference between the two as it pertains to DEX. I do love Sedona Summit as it’s one of Diamond’s nicer properties. However, it is not 5 star caliber.
> What you should know that as an owner of that week you can take full advantage of II’s exchange system if Diamond limits use in in DEX.


I agree with CSalter2, and maybe I should have better qualified my remarks.   

For deeded weeks owners Destination Exchange has some nice features, that I view as complementary to our Interval International membership.   But I do not view DEX as a replacement of II.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 9, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I would definitely do homework on DEX vs II or RCI. First, at least as of now, there is not a large selection of resorts to choose from in DEX and the quality of resorts is very suspect.  As a weeks owner, it may be a better deal than it is for points owners. I’m not sure of the difference between the two as it pertains to DEX. I do love Sedona Summit as it’s one of Diamond’s nicer properties. However, it is not 5 star caliber.
> What you should know that as an owner of that week you can take full advantage of II’s exchange system if Diamond limits use in in DEX.





RLS50 said:


> I agree with CSalter2, and maybe I should have better qualified my remarks.
> 
> For deeded weeks owners Destination Exchange has some nice features, that I view as complementary to our Interval International membership.   But I do not view DEX as a replacement of II.



Thank you both. I was wondering how robust the availability of the other resorts would be and that may improve over time. I would view either DEx, II or RCI as back up uses as we enjoy Sedona and it is an easy drive for us from Las Vegas. Having the split week option at Sedona Summit is another nice benefit to have and one that we would probably use some years.

We actually took a day trip to see the resort yesterday as we hadn't ever stayed in the original section of the resort. We agree that it isn't a 5 star property, but is very good. The 1BR unit is listed as 800 square feet and it felt spacious. The person who showed the room to us indicated that they have update the units in stages. This particular looked very good other than the kitchen and bathroom cabinets were obviously older. In looking at the floor plans online I could see that the units in the Mesa section are the same as the Summit section, but the units in the Sunset section (the newest section) are a bit smaller. That isn't unusual for newer development of a resort as the developer usually squeezes things.

Frankly, we thought about the Hyatt Pinon Pointe, but they cost more upfront and in MF's. And while Hyatt is considered higher tier, we haven't been that impressed with the resorts we have seen. Part of that is a personal preference for design, etc. So, Sedona Summit seems like a good choice for being in Sedona.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 9, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> Thank you both. I was wondering how robust the availability of the other resorts would be and that may improve over time. I would view either DEx, II or RCI as back up uses as we enjoy Sedona and it is an easy drive for us from Las Vegas. Having the split week option at Sedona Summit is another nice benefit to have and one that we would probably use some years.
> 
> We actually took a day trip to see the resort yesterday as we hadn't ever stayed in the original section of the resort. We agree that it isn't a 5 star property, but is very good. The 1BR unit is listed as 800 square feet and it felt spacious. The person who showed the room to us indicated that they have update the units in stages. This particular looked very good other than the kitchen and bathroom cabinets were obviously older. In looking at the floor plans online I could see that the units in the Mesa section are the same as the Summit section, but the units in the Sunset section (the newest section) are a bit smaller. That isn't unusual for newer development of a resort as the developer usually squeezes things.
> 
> ...



I have been to Sedona Summit a few times and like I said in my earlier post it is one of Diamond’s nicer resorts. I had seen the Mesa and Sunset units prior to staying there and when I made my reservation to actually stay there, I did not believe the Sunset units justified the additional points. It‘s kind of like the Suites and Villas at Polo Towers. They’re the exact same units with very little difference in decor in my opinion to justify the extra points for the villas.

The other gem in Sedona if DR ever decides to really fix it up is Los Abrigados. They have some huge two bedroom units. It’s closer to Sedona and extremely accessible to everything.


----------

